# Ask chemistry questions here



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

Been focusing on this since 2008 so ask away


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Glad to see you back around!


----------



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep back, reach from chemical convo


----------

